# package.mask / package.unmask

## smk

Добрый день. 

При установке Генты в директории /etc/portage/ было пусто. Спустя n-ное количество времени понадобилось блокировать/разблокировать пакеты в связи с чем были созданы файлы package.use, package.keywords, package.mask и package.unmask. При этом /etc/portage/package.use и package.keywords работают корректно а package.mask и unmask - нет. Подскажите пожалуйста какие там должны быть симлинки или кто данные файлы должен создавать.

----------

## 4le

То, что ты описал выглядит валидно. Похоже трабл в том, что ты скрыл.

Обнародуй вывод

```
ls /etc/portage

cat /etc/portage/package.mask

cat /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

И расскажи, что значит "работают некорректно".Last edited by 4le on Thu Aug 23, 2007 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smk

Извиняюсь за беспокойство. Просто почему то не все пакеты которые я указываю блокируются или не блокируются. Часть ругается на неверный синтаксис хотя в хэндбуке написано что именно так.

Еще вопросик, если не трудно - как определить к какому пакету относится какая-либо библиотека?

----------

## 4le

 *smk wrote:*   

> Часть ругается на неверный синтаксис

 

Или кидай содержимое конфигов и сообщение об ошибке, или жди когда телепаты вернутся из отпуска.

 *smk wrote:*   

> Еще вопросик, если не трудно - как определить к какому пакету относится какая-либо библиотека?

 man equery

----------

## neroot

Часть пакетов блокируется /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask если я правильно помню. По крайней мере, много вкусных вещей замаскированы именно там. В хэндбуке об этом написано.

----------

## 4le

 *neroot wrote:*   

> Часть пакетов блокируется /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask если я правильно помню. По крайней мере, много вкусных вещей замаскированы именно там. В хэндбуке об этом написано.

 Палудис - альтернативный менеджер пакетов. На плюсах. На их сайте об этом написано.

----------

